# Coffee machine for Christmas?



## pirate (Mar 22, 2015)

The girlfriends family have asked what machine they should get their dad for Christmas...

He's an instant drinker normally and they've said the budget is £100-200. No intention of buying a grinder.

I've got no clue what to recommend. Anyone know of anything worth the money?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Nespresso


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

That's a tricky one because if he drinks instant normally and it's a surprise then you have no way of knowing how 'into it' he will get (or not). He might think a Nespresso and a frother is awesome, and never want to bother with real coffee. Any of the consumer Delonghi type machines might work if he's happy with using supermarket pre-ground. Decent home espresso kit BNIB is not really available at that price range. Maybe a hand grinder and an Aeropress, a few bags of good beans and a book about coffee? That would cost under £100 and result in better coffee than a £150 'home espresso' machine. All depends on what he's going to be up for.


----------



## pirate (Mar 22, 2015)

That'll do


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Honestly a pod type machine like nespresso - I'm not being sarcastic

Will be easier an better than a crap machine and pre ground


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

Mrboots2u said:


> Nespresso


This x 1000


----------



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

A Brazen. Can't go wrong


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

Nespresso - absolutely...

I was AMAZED to walk past what I assume is a flagship Nespresso store in Regent St at the weekend.

How does a coffee retailer - that sells little machines and brightly coloured metal pods of ground coffee afford prime retail space on Regent St? Sell lots and lots of them at a crazy margin, and market it like it's an Apple product - that's how.

Seeing folk walking out with little cardboard carrier bags with rope handles, like you'd get in a high-end jewelers, with their precious pod purchases in was quite amazing.

Bonkers to see what great marketing, of a funny little machine that produces a mediocre cup of coffee can achieve!

http://www.regentstreetonline.com/directory/home-tech/nespresso


----------



## cold war kid (Mar 12, 2010)

Definately nespresso. The quality of coffee available from one is ok ( but nothing more than ok) and if he's the sort of person that doesn't like a lot of faff it's by far the best option.

Most of my friends piss their sides when they see me dialling in a new bean, and that was before I got the pharos which is a total ballache but totally worth it, to me at least.

You've got to remember that we on this forum are precious, geeky coffee nerd to almost everybody else.

If I'd have bought one of these before I got into coffee in a big way I'd have been completely happy for at least a while.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Xpenno said:


> This x 1000


to the power 3


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

I bought my dad an AeroPress and gave him a little grinder. He loves it! I guess the bonus is that he gets beans from me for nothing.


----------



## frederickaj (Jul 31, 2014)

He could go down the " Back to School " route with this piece of kit !!!

How's about the " Back to school route "

http://www.amazon.co.uk/LNC-Belgian-Balance-Refractory-Borosilicate/dp/B00YC3S2PQ/ref=sr_1_57?ie=UTF8&qid=1448539109&sr=8-57&keywords=bean+to+coffee+makers


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

Another vote for Nespresso (+ foamer thing if they like it milky)

They will be happy, it doesn't require training and faff, it is in budget, doesn't take up much kitchen space, can be used by other family members, the coffee is consistent and perfectly comparable to many high street coffee shops (which are still held in high regard by many).

Amazon have a subscription service which saves a bit of cash.

Buy this for £99 and get £75 of pods - no brainer http://www.johnlewis.com/nespresso-inissia-coffee-machine-with-aeroccino-by-magimix/p1239130?sku=233123181&kpid=233123181&s_kenid=5545cda9-fb67-47cc-aab0-7ee8be6bfe13&s_kwcid=402x347211&tmad=c&tmcampid=73


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

NickdeBug said:


> Buy this for £99 and get £75 of pods - no brainer http://www.johnlewis.com/nespresso-inissia-coffee-machine-with-aeroccino-by-magimix/p1239130?sku=233123181&kpid=233123181&s_kenid=5545cda9-fb67-47cc-aab0-7ee8be6bfe13&s_kwcid=402x347211&tmad=c&tmcampid=73


Good spot that Nick, might pick one up for a xmas present for someone!


----------



## jtldurnall (Mar 16, 2015)

With all this talk about the pros and cons of nespresso I thought I'd flag up James Hoffmann's article on them for those that haven't seen it:

http://www.jimseven.com/2015/05/21/an-analysis-of-nespresso-part-i/

Very interesting read!


----------



## Tewdric (Apr 20, 2014)

I would add to the nespresso recommendation. My neighbour has one and the coffee is pleasant enough. If he's into fashionable gadgets or no fuss machinery it will do the job well. An alternative would be a Porlex hand grinder and aeropress, maybe with a metal gauze so he's not saddled with buying filters. That might suit better if he likes his gadgets and is patient and dexterous enough to enjoy it.


----------



## Grahamg (Oct 24, 2013)

Can I add the tightwad tip in case he's half a Scotsman like me? Check that Lidl or Aldi do the necessary pods- he might prefer the machine that's cheapest to buy pods for, which might be those tassimo bag things rather than foil pods. They can prob compost too if he's a gardener.


----------



## pirate (Mar 22, 2015)

I will definitely recommend the nespresso. I don't think he has the interest or time for the aeropress/hand grinder, and having to buy beans online. Supermarket pod option would be better I think.


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

NickdeBug said:


> Buy this for £99 and get £75 of pods - no brainer http://www.johnlewis.com/nespresso-inissia-coffee-machine-with-aeroccino-by-magimix/p1239130?sku=233123181&kpid=233123181&s_kenid=5545cda9-fb67-47cc-aab0-7ee8be6bfe13&s_kwcid=402x347211&tmad=c&tmcampid=73


Now £95 (one in stock!)


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

jtldurnall said:


> With all this talk about the pros and cons of nespresso I thought I'd flag up James Hoffmann's article on them for those that haven't seen it:
> 
> http://www.jimseven.com/2015/05/21/an-analysis-of-nespresso-part-i/
> 
> Very interesting read!


Thanks for the link. Very interesting article indeed.

Summary for those who don't want to read the whole thing:



> Here we have an option where you can put a capsule in a machine that is switched off, and in under 50 seconds have a shot of espresso better than most coffee shops around the world (accepting that most coffee shops are not good coffee shops). Our counter proposal: Spend hundreds, if not thousands of dollars, dial in a grinder for a while once the machine has spent 30 minutes getting up to temperature, then eventually pull a good shot. Drink it, then start cleaning up. Nespresso might be shockingly expensive, but so is a morning espresso pulled at home if it took a couple of goes to dial it in just right. Pulling shots of espresso is huge fun, if you want it to be. It's a massive inconvenience if you don't.*Speciality coffee doesn't offer anything to the consumer who wants to drink great espresso at home, but doesn't want a new hobby.*


----------



## Syenitic (Dec 1, 2013)

MrShades said:


> ...
> 
> How does a coffee retailer - that sells little machines and brightly coloured metal pods of ground coffee afford prime retail space on Regent St? Sell lots and lots of them at a crazy margin, and market it like it's an Apple product - that's how.
> 
> ....


I believe being part of one of the largest organisations in the world probably helps too, at least just about the largest foodstuffs company in the world.


----------



## Fevmeister (Oct 21, 2013)

its the gillette model

make the machine (razor handle) as cheap as you like but the recurring revenues in the pods (blades) , being very expensive indeed, is where you get the upside


----------

